# Best Lever Action



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

From a strictly functional perspective.......accuracy, reliability, design, etc. I have a 94 and 336 from the earlier 1900's and I prefer the Marlin hands down. What say you?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the design of the Winchester substantially more. The action always felt sloppy on my 336 XLR and I sold it as a result. I wish I had never sold my Model 94. 

On a side note, I sure love my Henry .22 WMR. Too bad Henry is so stuck on that annoying tube for all of their lever guns, I would've bought a 30-30 if they didn't use that setup on their centerfires.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

94 vs 336 is a tie to me but nothing beats the short throw of the Marlin Levermatics. As-a-matter-of-fact the Levermatic throw is so short it's a little hard to get use to.

.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Winchester of course! (Assuming pre 64) John M. Browning was a genius.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Savage model 99


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

win mod 94 22's for me are the best, not cheaply made. have 22lr and wmr.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a Marlin 30-30 and it is an incredible gun. Extremely well build and never had any problems. I love the side eject as well so when I had a scope on it there was no interference.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

No love for a Henry? I voted for the Marlin since I like them more than the Winchesters, but I have to say that it is hard to beat the look and feel of a Henry Golden boy with the Octagon barrel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll take the 94, there is just something about a lever action with the top eject and no scope that I like. Other than that I would like a old 1886 in .45-70, once again top ejection and no scope. I have a Browning made 71 in .348 that I just love to shoot again iron sights only. 

I think that Goob is starting to wear off on me.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Love my Marlin. Had it since I was 18. 
But, have always wanted a '94. Really regret not getting one. 
I looked at them many times, but never pulled the trigger........;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OH can I choose my ruger #1? I love that action. 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*10°*



Critter said:


> I'll take the 94, there is just something about a lever action with the top eject and no scope that I like. Other than that I would like a old 1886 in .45-70, once again top ejection and no scope. I have a Browning made 71 in .348 that I just love to shoot again iron sights only.
> 
> I think that Goob is starting to wear off on me.


Ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee....you'll be fine.

Winchester lever actions are cool, kinda clunky, but cool. Some of the old 88s, if they had some hours on them, were smooth operators let me tell ya. Speaking of clunky, don't forget Winchesters lever .22s. :grin: And then there's the Remington Model 76, clunkiest of all.

The Marlin Levermatics have a short 10° throw. The lever mechanism turns a rotary bolt to eject and load the cartridges. Your thumb stays wrapped around the wrist of the rifle and you just "flick" your fingers to cycle the lever. Once you get use to it it's almost as smooth as a pump rifle.

I always wanted to challenge my Cowboy-action shooter neighbor using Marlin Levermatics vs his Winchester lever guns. That would be fun.

My hero, Charles Newton, made a lever bolt. How 'bout that one? Newton also helped develop the Savage 99 lever gun (someone already mentioned the 99), as fine a lever mechanism as what's on the 94 or the 336.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I excluded the 88, 99, and BLR to simplify the question. I also believe that all of these are substantially different in design to the Winchester/Marlin and wouldn't present a very fair comparison. Anyway, nothing too serious, just some winter time gun talk.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Beam me up Scotty.*



Springville Shooter said:


> I excluded the 88, 99, and BLR to simplify the question. I also believe that all of these are substantially different in design to the Winchester/Marlin and wouldn't present a very fair comparison. Anyway, nothing too serious, just some winter time gun talk.------SS


Yeah, isn't the 88 a Winchester? The Levermatic a Marlin? Your original poll was comparing Winchester lever actions to Marlin lever actions.

Sorry, 'bout that.

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I know it isn't a Browning. My Dad gave me a Browning BLR 22 over 30 years ago and there is a piece of metal that falls down and jams the action after ever 2 or 3 shots. Started doing that almost 30 years ago and haven't found anyone who can fix it....

I like the Winchesters I've shot. Even killed a moose in WY with a Win lever and iron sites.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*murdererer*



Packout said:


> ..............................
> 
> I like the Winchesters I've shot. Even killed a moose in WY with a Win lever and iron sites.


You are my hero.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*stay focused goob; 94 and 336*



Packout said:


> Well I know it isn't a Browning. My Dad gave me a Browning BLR 22 over 30 years ago and there is a piece of metal that falls down and jams the action after ever 2 or 3 shots. Started doing that almost 30 years ago and haven't found anyone who can fix it....
> 
> I like the Winchesters I've shot. Even killed a moose in WY with a Win lever and iron sites.


There was a guy from Salt Lake that killed a Wyoming moose that was in his way on a snowmobile trail with a .380 pistol......uh, nevermind.

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nah, I'm just my daughter's hero. And it is true! I'd post a photo, but then some hack (not you Goob) will complain about there not being enough camo in the photo of our posse of me, wife and kids......

Yep, scopes and camo-- both overrated. 
..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, isn't the 88 a Winchester? The Levermatic a Marlin? Your original poll was comparing Winchester lever actions to Marlin lever actions.
> 
> Sorry, 'bout that.
> 
> .


You got me there. My intention was to compare the quintessential models such as the M94 and M336.

Polls are a tricky thing to get right............:mrgreen:SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*It's true, I'm not make this up.*



Packout said:


> Nah, I'm just my daughter's hero. And it is true! I'd post a photo, but then some hack (not you Goob) will complain about there not being enough camo in the photo of our posse of me, wife and kids......
> 
> Yep, scopes and camo-- both overrated.
> ..


Hey, I've seen scopes on lever action Winchester Model 94s and Marlin Model 336s. It's true I'm not making this up...although I have no photos cause all mine are iron sights for crying out loud.

So I shoot a really nice buck antelope with my bow, 2000. I have some great pictures of me and the buck in my yard, none of which have my bow laying on the animal, but I'm all camo'd up. (the camera battery was dead when I was out in the field) So I post the picture on the UWN and get flamed because there's no bow in the pic. This is a great story and I tell it so well but it has nothing to do with why Winchester lever action Model 94s suck wind when compared to the Marlin 336s.

eyegotagitbak2wurk

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> You got me there. My intention was to compare the quintessential models such as the M94 and M336.
> 
> Polls are a tricky thing to get right............:mrgreen:SS


Yeah, I'm just glad you pulled in the reins on this thread. I was just about to go on a long tangent about the Winchester 1886 lever action shotgun. You know, John Wayne stuff. But I really need to get back to work.

finally, top of page

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for bringing up the Win model 88 Wyo. 
That is my favorite of all my guns, not just my levers. 
It is always in my truck when I head up the mountain. 
Unless it's during the elk hunt. Then it's the 700 30.06.........


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I feel like I am beating a dead horse here, but why in the heck wont anyone make a leaver action .22 Hornet?!!!!! 

I want one so bad!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> I feel like I am beating a dead horse here, but why in the heck wont anyone make a leaver action .22 Hornet?!!!!!
> 
> I want one so bad!


I'm afraid .223 is as close as you get.
https://www.henryrifles.com/rifles/the-long-ranger/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> I'm afraid .223 is as close as you get.
> https://www.henryrifles.com/rifles/the-long-ranger/


Yeah I saw that a while ago. It's just not to my picky standards, much like the BLR. The Hornet just feels like it was always designed to be in a tube fed leaver gun.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The Win 94 is a nice rifle but should be compared to it's real Marlin rival, the Model 1893. Marlin 336 was not brought out until 1948, if memory serves. The Marlin 1893 was and always will be the finer rifle. Smoother, more accurate, better finish, better design, better in all ways...except sales numbers. It's kind of like Chevy vs Cadillac. This pretty much was the case with all Marlin vs Winchester lever guns.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/155258-more-old-stuff-src-s.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/155194-anybody-like-old-stuff.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Would love to have a Henry lever .22WMR but I am a cheap sob and they're just too danged expensive brand new. If anyone has a used one they want to get rid of, well just PM ole Lost.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Yeah I saw that a while ago. It's just not to my picky standards, much like the BLR. The Hornet just feels like it was always designed to be in a tube fed leaver gun.


If they did they would have to come out with more or a few flatpoint or round nose bullets for the .22 Hornet to keep them from going off in the tube


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I feel like I am beating a dead horse here, but why in the heck wont anyone make a leaver action .22 Hornet?!!!!!
> 
> I want one so bad!


I feel your pain.......:-?

The trouble, as I understand it, is the case of the .22 Hornet is just a tad too long to reliably cycle through the short action lever guns like the Winchester 92's (and clones) or the Marlin 1894, and just a little too short for the longer actioned ones. So it'd take some major design tweaks of existing lever actions before they could accommodate the Hornet.

The .218 Bee, however, is pretty much the ballistic equivalent of the Hornet and has been featured in lever guns. The Winchester model 65 (which was basically a repackaged model 1892) was chambered for the .218 Bee and there were a fair number of the original Winchester model 92's that were converted to the Bee. Marlin not too long ago also chambered a limited number of .218 Bee levers in their Model 1894 CL but I believe they've been discontinued now. Still, there are used ones out there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kev- good insight. 

The 218 Bee is pretty cool too. The brass is so hard to come by that it always kind of turned me off but the ballistics are very similar to the Hornet.


----------



## Doug444UT (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I voted Winchester because of my 88, which is my favorite rifle, period. Mine shoots **** fine with 165 gr. reloads, too. I also have a Marlin 444, which is my second favorite...just because it is. I have a Marlin Levermatic in .30 Carbine which is a hoot to shoot. Used to have a .22 LR Levermatic...sorry I got rid of it. My Marlin 39A and my Henry .22's are just plain fun. My Marlin 1894 .44 Mag is an older one, and ...well, I ought to stop. Um, I guess I like levers. If you add 'em up I guess I'm a tad more partial to the Marlin's though.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Only ever owned or shot winchesters. Wish I had more input


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I feel your pain.......:-?
> 
> The trouble, as I understand it, is the case of the .22 Hornet is just a tad too long to reliably cycle through the short action lever guns like the Winchester 92's (and clones) or the Marlin 1894, and just a little too short for the longer actioned ones. So it'd take some major design tweaks of existing lever actions before they could accommodate the Hornet.
> 
> ...................................................


Isn't the 22 Hornet the same case as the 25-20? The 25-20 cycles fine in my Winchester Model 92.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Isn't the 22 Hornet the same case as the 25-20? The 25-20 cycles fine in my Winchester Model 92.
> 
> .


Yup.
I think the demise, or should I say the non-growth in popularity of the Hornet was do to the rise and development of the .222 .222mag and the .223. These and other calibers's use in bolt action rifles pretty well relegated lever action rifles into a niche. Of course there have been many fine bolt action rifles, i.e. Winchester 70, chambered in the .22 Hornet but for the most part the more powerful and more versatile .2**'s won the battle.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Winchester for me....I felt that the newer style Marlins were a bit bulky and had ugly wood. 
Winchester has never been my first choice but I did end up with a couple of Boy Scout 9422's and realized how much effort and care Winchester was able to produce. Nice tight action on these, pretty wood and checkering. 'Almost' as good as a Browning.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Isn't the 22 Hornet the same case as the 25-20? The 25-20 cycles fine in my Winchester Model 92.
> 
> .


Nope. The 218 Bee is based on the 25/20 (and 32/20) case. It is larger in diameter and shorter than the Hornet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Nope. The 218 Bee is based on the 25/20 (and 32/20) case. It is larger in diameter and shorter than the Hornet.


Oh, I'm sorry. I see what Kevin was talking about. The Hornet is relatively long.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The first centerfire I ever shot was a Winchester 1892 chambered in 25/20. I do like the Marlin 94 in 44 mag.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my grandpas's 94 .30-30 was first centerfire I shot


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Google is not backing me up on this, but I have it in my head that the parent case for the .22 Hornet was a shortened version of the the relatively obscure cartridge from the late 1800's the .25-20 SS (single shot), not to be confused with the .25-20 WCF that Winchester used in their model 92's.

Here is a photo of the two 25-20 cases side by side (the WCF being the shorter one):


Here is a photo of the 22 Hornet and 218 Bee along with some other .22 centerfires:


Looking at the photos, I can also see it is the narrowness of the Hornet would be a problem for existing short action levers. Also, I'm guessing a lot of 22 Hornet ammo is manufactured with pointed bullets which means they can't be stacked in tubular magazines. Thus, converting Marlin 94's and Winchester 92's (and clones) to shoot .22 Hornets would be out of consideration.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

This subject got me thinking about the Marlin levers.......
So a couple of the grandsons, a son in law, and I went after rabbits yesterday. 
I took my old 39 M .22. Saw quite a few rabbits, and even got a couple. 
Been a long time since I hunted rabbits. 
The old lever stills shoots well, and is still smooth. 
Was a fun afternoon.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Started with a 99c, .308 at 14,(which is the best lever action ever made). I had a 94, but not pre 64'. I have a 336. But let me tell you, perhaps the coolest gun out there period, lever or otherwise, Henry .17hmr. My 11 year old saved all his lawn mowing, birthday money last year and decided he wanted one. That thing is awesome. Its accurate enough for bipod shooting whistle pigs, but is a monster on rabbits with the .17hmr and the speed of the lever. However, the answer is the older Marlins. I had one once, 50 year old gun, in .35rem. That was a sweet shooter.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I love a Winchester 94AE 30-30 that I picked up from a fellow forum member! I have been searching for a smaller framed 30-30 (I don't have overly-large hands - enter joke here) and the 94 is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I love a Winchester 94AE 30-30 that I picked up from a fellow forum member! I have been searching for a smaller framed 30-30 (I don't have overly-large hands - enter joke here) and the 94 is a perfect fit for me.


That's the nicest carpet I've seen on the Forum for a long time.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> That's the nicest carpet I've seen on the Forum for a long time.
> 
> .


Ha ha I vacuumed it knowing that others would judge me and the appearance of the carpet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like great carpet for a reloading room. No-one would ever notice spills of H4831, 7828 etc etc. Prolly hide alot of primers in it too.


-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

The one and only model 71.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

